
In Spain, prisoners’ brains are being electrically stimulated for science - new_guy
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/3/9/18256821/prisoner-brain-study-spain-aggression-neurointervention-ethics
======
bibyte
Looks like a modern version of lobotomy. How can anyone say this is in any way
ethical or moral ?

~~~
rum3
> All the inmates participating in Molero-Chamizo’s study are volunteers
> who’ve signed consent forms, yet they’re also in an inherently coercive
> situation. Under those conditions, the ethicists ask, is it even possible to
> meaningfully consent to an experiment like this?

Seems like they are all volunteers so at least they are not forced to do it.
But this being Spain you can not really trust it. They might as well have
picked a bunch of mentally retarded prisoners and got them to sign the form by
giving a few packs of cigarettes in return.

